# Repeatfunktion bei Traktor



## mabutzje (22. Januar 2005)

Eine Frage zu dem Prog Traktor DJ Studio!

  Ich finde es einfach nicht raus! 

 Wie kann ich einen Track, den ich in ein Deck geladen hab, so einstellen, dass dieser ohne weiteres zutun wiederholt wird? Sprich ohne das man immer wieder ihn "zurückspulen" muss und dann wieder Play drücken! 

 Anbei noch eine zweite Frage! Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem ich aus Liedern einfach die Stimme rausschneiden kann, um sie dann woanders zu "vermixen"?

  Danke 
  Mabutzje


----------



## chmee (22. Januar 2005)

Zur zweiten  Frage:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182176.html

mfg chmee


----------

